# fungal or bacterial? pics



## mattmathis (Dec 12, 2008)

I have just noticed these cottony spots on a couple of blue rams I just got. They are juveniles. in the pics you can see the white spot. Now just in the last few hours there is a red dot just under the white spot.

Is this fungal or bacterial? I have melafix, will that cut it or should I get something else? I have them quarantined, just don't know what to treat with.

Thanks!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I had a betta with a few good size white patches that weren't ich but there was no way to tell whether it was fungal or bacterial because it was not fuzzy or yellow like velvet. 

I tried the Jungle Fungus Eliminator first and although it helped, I had better luck with Jungle Fungus Clear. The box on the JFC claims to clear both fungus and bacteria. 

Good luck and I hope you can get rid of it soon.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Most fish disease is bacterial. I have never seen a fungal infection in person, only pictures, your picture almost looks fungal to me.
How does the ammonia/nitrite test in the qt tank? I agree with Romand, I would go with a medication that will treat both.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

It's certainly bacterial infection to me. Do you have access to Maracyn and Maracyn 2?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Lupin said:


> It's certainly bacterial infection to me. Do you have access to Maracyn and Maracyn 2?


 Follow the advice from the expert! Lupin is who I turn to, when in a fix.


----------



## mattmathis (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

No, my lfs does not carry maracyn. Do you think I have enough time to order it online? Like 3 days I guess...

BTW... I saw the cancer warning on the melafix and it kinds freaks me out since the tank is like 3 feet from my head when I sleep. Does maracyn have that warning?

What do you guys think?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

A lot of meds are carcinogenic such as formalin and malachite green however handling them with care will lessen risks. I've got my skin stained numerous times before from malachite green and methylene blue and even whiffed by accident the formalin in a poorly ventilated lab.:? I would not worry about it as long as you can handle them properly.

If you opt to go with Maracyn, your best defense to keep the ram is doing daily water changes until you get the Maracyn and Maracyn 2. You still have other choices though such as kanamycin, tetracycline (will not work with pH over 7.6), acriflavine or furan.


----------



## mattmathis (Dec 12, 2008)

Went to the lfs this morning and I could not get maracyn, but I found some kanamycin and tetracycline. I got both of them. 

Which one should I use? will one harm the beneficial bacteria worse than the other?


----------



## mattmathis (Dec 12, 2008)

oh, and can i mix either one with the melafix already in the tank?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I would add some carbon in the filter to remove the Melafix first. Not sure what med would be best.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Kanamycin or maracyn would be my recommendation. But so far Lupin had steered you in the right direction.

Definitely looks bacterial to me. Textbook case of columnaris. 

Best of luck!


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

if it is bacterial instead of tetracycline you can use oxytetracycline, it's a bit more wide range and will cover more gram positive and gram negative infections.


----------

